# lyft acct was deactivated over week ago for false accusation



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well week ago tonight had a schedule ride that got canceled . No contact ever made with rider. Well 2 hrs later my acct was deactivated because he cried to uber that I discriminated . I have given my side ,yet lyft is doing nothing about it since I sent my first email . Anyone have any suggestions? I have called and sent over 10 emails .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It takes quite some time for Lyft to answer anything. Lyft also has the attitude that de-activations are final. They will not discuss it. Despite that, I am aware of one or two drivers who did manage to get re-instated. They said that it took persistence, repeated e-Mails and showing up at the offices.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> Well week ago tonight had a schedule ride that got canceled . No contact ever made with rider. Well 2 hrs later my acct was deactivated because he cried to uber that I discriminated . I have given my side ,yet lyft is doing nothing about it since I sent my first email . Anyone have any suggestions? I have called and sent over 10 emails .


Uber and Lyft are two entirely different companies. Which one was the complaint on?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Submit your dashcam footage that proves that the rider never contacted you. And send a certified letter stating that you'll be filing a defamation action against the alleged pax and will be sending subpoenas to Gryft for the complainant's information in order to serve them.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

bmedle said:


> Submit your dashcam footage that proves that the rider never contacted you. And send a certified letter stating that you'll be filing a defamation action against the alleged pax and will be sending subpoenas to Gryft for the complainant's information in order to serve them.


Lyft refused police requests for information about robbers and you think they will be scared of a lawsuit threat by a 50% boost chasing driver?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-release-rider-information-after-robbery/amp/


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Lyft refused police requests for information about robbers and you think they will be scared of a lawsuit threat by a 50% boost chasing driver?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-release-rider-information-after-robbery/amp/


That depends on how seriously you follow through. There's no reason to make it easy for them.

Also, looking at the linked article, the problem is that the cops didn't have a warrant. It would appear they had probable cause, and it doesn't take long to get the on-call judge to give telephonic consent for a warrant issue.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> Well week ago tonight had a schedule ride that got canceled . No contact ever made with rider. Well 2 hrs later my acct was deactivated because he cried to uber that I discriminated . I have given my side ,yet lyft is doing nothing about it since I sent my first email . Anyone have any suggestions? I have called and sent over 10 emails .


Can you post lyfts emails to you saying why you are deactivated?


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> Well week ago tonight had a schedule ride that got canceled . No contact ever made with rider. Well 2 hrs later my acct was deactivated because he cried to uber that I discriminated . I have given my side ,yet lyft is doing nothing about it since I sent my first email . Anyone have any suggestions? I have called and sent over 10 emails .


My Boy was deactivated about a week ago. A Pax and her party said my boy was Driving wreckless. Pax said "they were afraid they were going to lose their life". My boy's account was deactivated like 15 mins later.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Drastic said:


> My Boy was deactivated about a week ago. A Pax and her party said my boy was Driving wreckless. Pax said "they were afraid they were going to lose their life". My boy's account was deactivated like 15 mins later.


Who is your boy?


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

A fellow Driver. A friend.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It takes quite some time for Lyft to answer anything. Lyft also has the attitude that de-activations are final. They will not discuss it. Despite that, I am aware of one or two drivers who did manage to get re-instated. They said that it took persistence, repeated e-Mails and showing up at the offices.


I was reactivated.... You should send them a thank you note however as they are saving you money by not allowing you to answer their 32 Minute pings


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I was reactivated.... You should send them a thank you note however as they are saving you money by not allowing you to answer their 32 Minute pings


Why were you deactivated?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why were you deactivated?


Allegedly I created a duplicate account to exploit the new driver bonus... As comical as that sounds


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

All false accusation!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

unPat said:


> Lyft refused police requests for information about robbers and you think they will be scared of a lawsuit threat by a 50% boost chasing driver?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-release-rider-information-after-robbery/amp/


Read the story again. The police did not obtain a court order.

If you file a suit against lyft or uber, you can then subpoena them. A subpoena IS a court irder, and they will HAVE to comply.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Allegedly I created a duplicate account to exploit the new driver bonus... As comical as that sounds


Details!!!!

Help us find your mistake and develop new & improved procedures


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Details!!!!
> 
> Help us find your mistake and develop new & improved procedures


Two different phones with different numbers, each has to go through its own back ground Check...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Are these posts about deactivation from the same person?


The Hunter420 guy/girl has about 15 different accounts that all piss and moan about Lyft being the Antichrist and if you call him/her out on having multiple accounts he/she accuses you of working in Lyft office.

No I don't work in Lyft's offices, I'm simply tired of you (female canine)ing all day.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New2This said:


> The Hunter420 guy/girl has about 15 different accounts that all piss and moan about Lyft being the Antichrist and if you call him/her out on having multiple accounts he/she accuses you of working in Lyft office.
> 
> No I don't work in Lyft's offices, I'm simply tired of you (female canine)ing all day.


Trump Economics is a different person lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Trump Economics is a different person lol


I like Trump Economics posts. He knows what he is talking about.

Hunter420 is also MARY ANDERSON, harry smith and a bunch of others. All the same broken English and same phrases and complaints.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Confused by all of the back-and-fourth, but I do have several post on my profile that document my experience with Lyft.

Click on my picture, then the Information Tab


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> The Hunter420 guy/girl has about 15 different accounts that all piss and moan about Lyft being the Antichrist and if you call him/her out on having multiple accounts he/she accuses you of working in Lyft office.
> 
> No I don't work in Lyft's offices, I'm simply tired of you (female canine)ing all day.


this is the only account I have..... your tone in itself reeks of an informant


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> this is the only account I have..... your tone in itself reeks of an informant


Bullshit. MARY ANDERSON, harry smith and others are you.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

The topic is that lyft is illegally deactivating senior drivers, this is my only account- still deactivated for no reason- if most my rides give me good tips, and I have 4.9.7.. their is no problem with, in 2 years, 9000 rides- I had no traffic violations, no tickets, no issues with passengers, because I am a people person. The issue is with the people in the office, that are greedy, that block my rides, surges, primetime- Anything goes with them now- such an injustice to society- Anyone thats bullied and targeting would be upset. My roommate was also deactivated last week, isn't that unusual that both of us were deactivated a week apart, after years of driving, when we both just got new rentals-


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I like cheese


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> The topic is that lyft is illegally deactivating senior drivers, this is my only account- still deactivated for no reason- if most my rides give me good tips, and I have 4.9.7.. their is no problem with, in 2 years, 9000 rides- I had no traffic violations, no tickets, no issues with passengers, because I am a people person. The issue is with the people in the office, that are greedy, that block my rides, surges, primetime- Anything goes with them now- such an injustice to society- Anyone thats bullied and targeting would be upset. My roommate was also deactivated last week, isn't that unusual that both of us were deactivated a week apart, after years of driving, when we both just got new rentals-


Then take the rentals back or use them for Uber/Domino's/any of the other hundreds of gigs using a car, and frankly the less contact you have with people the better. Just sayin'


----------



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It takes quite some time for Lyft to answer anything. Lyft also has the attitude that de-activations are final. They will not discuss it. Despite that, I am aware of one or two drivers who did manage to get re-instated. They said that it took persistence, repeated e-Mails and showing up at the offices.


I just got deactivated march 10 2018 you said presistant emails and showing up at green lights will get some people reactivated. Im deactivated on three false accusations of driving under the influence but my rating was 3.81 and I had only about 135 trips under my belt. I started January 23 2018. Im certainly not the best uber driver even had a few close calls as far as accidents but i never driver under the influence.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Gotta run said:


> I just got deactivated march 10 2018 you said presistant emails and showing up at green lights will get some people reactivated. Im deactivated on three false accusations of driving under the influence but my rating was 3.81 and I had only about 135 trips under my belt. I started January 23 2018. Im certainly not the best uber driver even had a few close calls as far as accidents but i never driver under the influence.


I won't lie, 3.81 is low (very low), they may wind up not reactivating you based on that alone. They may also want you to take a class. However, assuming you have no other safety complaints, it's possible you could wind up being reactivated (based on the false DUI accusation anyway, the ratings may be another matter).

Anytime there is an accusation of DUI, they pretty much have to deactivate while they investigate. It's nothing personal to you or anything. You know you weren't drinking, but they don't yet. If they just took everyone's word and didn't investigate, then eventually someone who actually was drinking would lie and say they weren't, go kill a pax (or a bystander, other innocent driver, etc), and Uber would be on the hook for some massive lawsuits (because they had been warned and let them keep driving).

DUI is one of those automatic deactivate, investigate, and if it turns out to be baseless, reactivate kind of deals. It's best to go with the process and of course maintain your innocence at each step. You can (and probably should be) firm in each email, but don't cross the line to rude/aggressive (that's not going to work in your favor). State the facts, offer dash cam footage (they likely won't actually review it, but if they know you have it and are offering it to them, that usually works in your favor, and in rare cases they actually have looked at it for other things), but remain calm. It does suck that you're going through it, but people do get reactivated (fairly often) when it winds up being a baseless complaint.

The only time you'll really have to worry too much (about the safety complaint) is if this is your 2nd or (especially 3rd) major complaint about a safety issue. They tend to figure that if that many people are making safety complaints about you, it's better to just keep you off the road in general (they simply don't want to take the risk). That's where people tend to wind up not getting reactivated. Will the ratings be reason enough to not reactivate you? Maybe. But what else can you do but go through the process. Ranting and raving to them will only make you look worse. Try to stay calm and professional. I wish you luck.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Gotta run said:


> I just got deactivated march 10 2018 you said presistant emails and showing up at green lights will get some people reactivated. Im deactivated on three false accusations of driving under the influence but my rating was 3.81 and I had only about 135 trips under my belt. I started January 23 2018. Im certainly not the best uber driver even had a few close calls as far as accidents but i never driver under the influence.


3 'false' accusations out of only 135 trips? Dude, this has to be a troll, but if not find another way to make money.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

These false accusations are getting out of hand. I think I should shop for a dashcam.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> 3 'false' accusations out of only 135 trips? Dude, this has to be a troll, but if not find another way to make money.


And.. I just noticed that it was his 3rd.. That's what I get for trying to read posts before I'm fully awake.. Yeah, if this is third, chances of winning the jackpot lotto are better than the chance of reactivation. Sorry man.


----------



## Gotta run (Mar 13, 2018)

Gotta run said:


> I just got deactivated march 10 2018 you said presistant emails and showing up at green lights will get some people reactivated. Im deactivated on three false accusations of driving under the influence but my rating was 3.81 and I had only about 135 trips under my belt. I started January 23 2018. Im certainly not the best uber driver even had a few close calls as far as accidents but i never driver under the influence.





Big Wig !!! said:


> These false accusations are getting out of hand. I think I should shop for a dashcam.


I called and Uber said no dashcams while online. So I did nt get one. One of the three passengers said lets get him deactivated on Sat. Then about 7:30 pm Sat I got a message saying I had been accused of drunk driving and my account had been suspended. Then later on they sent me a message that they had cut ties with me. About 9:00 pm Sat.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

everyones getting deactivated


----------

